
Make VR Games in VR inside Unity - SkarredGhost
http://uploadvr.com/tomorrow-can-make-games-within-vr-unity/
======
benmcnelly
This is going to be a fun road to go down. I am sure it will be rough around
the edges at first but as it matures I have good faith that Unity will knock
it out of the park. Can't wait to fire of the Vive and check it out!

